# should Flecha apologize?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure, it was all in good fun... but still, if LA ever did that to a Spanish or Basque or (shudder) French flag... what would have been the reaction?


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you serious, that is 100% fuuny as hell.............The guy acts like a wanker and then gets all poopy bum when someone shows him up. He got more than his 3 seconds of fame...........maybe not how he wanted it.

What exactly should he apologize for.....?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Sure, it was all in good fun... but still, if LA ever did that to a Spanish or Basque or (shudder) French flag... what would have been the reaction?


The guy did not seem to disappointed, at the end you can hear him say "beautiful people, Beautiful country, in Spain!"

I have always held our flag in high regard. I appreciate how most Americans treat it with respect. Most Europeans are not aware of the deference we give the flag and would not know that dropping the flag on the ground is a big NO NO so I do not think it is that big of a deal. If anything I think it s pretty cool that Flecha took time out to involve the guy in he race.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

No, he shouldn't. It was funny.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> ...poopy bum ....?


now that's funny.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

Apoligize. no. I thought it was funny, and as stated, the clown with the antlers did not seem too upset either.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

rikaguilera said:


> Apoligize. no. I thought it was funny, and as stated, the clown with the antlers did not seem too upset either.


I agree. Maybe the Antler guy should apologize to us Americans for making us look bad.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

the boys have been riding around Spain for almost three weeks.,....France before that........its been a long season, I'm sure they need a chuckle.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

*Nice rack*

How the hell did that guy get those antlers on the plane and through customs?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

That was classic. It sounds dumb to say this, but what else was he supposed to do with the flag after he was done with it? I mean, I would think twice about just dropping it but it is a race.... Flecha had only good/fun intentions~


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Seems he had good intentions. If the idea was to wave the flag, Flecha waved it. He couldn't carry it till the end of the race.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> if LA ever did that to a Spanish or Basque or (shudder) French flag... what would have been the reaction?


Laughter.

and by the way, it wasn't Flecha, it was Grischa Niermann.

No apologies necesary.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think its hilarious, quick and awesome.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hell no he should not apologize. The guy was just having some fun. 

Seems to have had a bit of trouble controlling the bike with one hand with the added resistance of the flag. That would have sucked if he had gone down.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, I agree he was just clowning around, as opposed to mocking the US or belittling the flag. It would be nice, on the other hand, if some of our own riders would show some respect for the flag. This pic made me do a double-take, and irritated me since I like the guy a lot in other respects. This, to me, is like Americans not removing their hat and/or walking and talking around during the anthem.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

errr... what am I not seeing here??


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I THINK the reference is to the photographer dorking around with his camera while the national anthem is playing.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

That was great video. I needed a laugh!
OMG - on the disrespect of the flag stuff. As bad as the big deal made for not wearing a pin. Sad thing is most of the American flags are now made in China.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

philippec said:


> errr... what am I not seeing here??


Only one rider has his helmet off.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> errr... what am I not seeing here??


Last year's ToM winner, lounging on his bike, looking like it's such a drag to have to wait for the ceremony.

Maybe I'm just super proud of my country and my flag, but I swell with pride and get a little choked up every time I hear the anthem in a setting like that. But then, I'm close to lots of people putting their lives on the line every day for that flag.



JaeP said:


> Only one rider has his helmet off.


A bit, but I understand that it's safety equipment and they have to set up their ear pieces and stuff. It would be nice, but just not looking like waiting for the anthem is a huge drag would be a world of difference to me


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its not any worse than Josh Howard


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hilarious. :thumbsup:


----------



## holdenJames (Apr 13, 2006)

That's hilarious. Mostly because that tool got the flag taken away from him. I can't stand those morons that feel it necessary to run along with the cyclists. 

And who exactly should Flecha apologise to ?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

what I'd like to know is how does antler guy get those antlers on a plane to get to Spain - they're huge...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

well, I'd understand that for the US riders but the concept of taking off one's headgear for an anthem probably doesn't even register with most of the non-US riders. 

Are we even sure the anthem is being played? What's the rule on hand position and headgear during a bugle recital of "taps"?

And for the last time, that's not Flecha pwning antler-football guy, it's Grischa Niermann


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

srsly! - re getting those things on a plane. TSA must be letting up their guard.


----------



## holdenJames (Apr 13, 2006)

aknowledging that is not Flecha. BTW Philipe, nice pics on your travels around the world.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep. The rest of the world doesn't get the flag adulation thing.

The guy with the antlers is a tool.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> well, I'd understand that for the US riders but the concept of taking off one's headgear for an anthem probably doesn't even register with most of the non-US riders.
> 
> Are we even sure the anthem is being played? What's the rule on hand position and headgear during a bugle recital of "taps"?


Yeah, I'm not too bent up about the helmet thing. But I couldn't imagine they would be playing "taps" at the start of the race. Unless someone was just buried prior to the start.  But yes, based on the rest of the crowd and the soldier playing the bugle, it's the anthem. And the rules are: hats off, except military head cover; military/civil servants stand at attention, all other civilian Americans stand tall and place your hand over your heart. We ask that foreign nationals simply respect the ceremony and not act like richard-heads during it.


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

It is the anthem. you can tell because some members of the crowd do have their hats off and hand over their heart. 

and i actually met the antler guy at amgen tour of california. he's actually a really chill dude that just goes with the pro's. of course, he's making a fool out of himself on tv, but he knows that. i dont think he does it for artistic recognition.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> Last year's ToM winner, lounging on his bike, looking like it's such a drag to have to wait for the ceremony.
> 
> Maybe I'm just super proud of my country and my flag, but I swell with pride and get a little choked up every time I hear the anthem in a setting like that. But then, I'm close to lots of people putting their lives on the line every day for that flag.
> 
> ...


You must not go to too many baseball games in the US or ever been on the Champs Eleysees when a US rider has won the Tour de France. I remember being on the Champs after one of Armstrong's victories when the US National Anthem was being played. If you want to swell with pride, stand in a foreign country when over a million people are standing at attention for your national anthem. But what did I see while the National Anthem was being played -- a group of Texans acting as if some pop song were being played -- hats on and beers in hand.

I actually think that both the US Flag and National Anthem are cheapened by their being over exposed and overplayed. I think that the flag would have more meaning if it were not flying from every used car lot and gasoline station and the national anthem would have more meaning if it were not a quick prelude to one's favorite sporting event. My pet peeve with the National Anthem is when it is played/sung before Baltimore Orioles' games in Baltimore. The crowd mumbles the words inaudibly and then screams "O" at the beginning of the last sentence "*O* say does that Star Spangled Banner still waive over the land of the free and the home of the brave."


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nah, no apology needed. They're just having fun.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It was just meant to perhaps give that antlers guy some fame too and involving him in the race since he stood out.

Besides, it's not like he threw the flag down or something. He just let it go after he was done.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm shocked and appalled?

I'm practicing my phony outrage.....


----------



## t-wood (Feb 28, 2005)

I think people get far too upset over how to properly respect the American Flag or National Anthem. Don't get me wrong, I get upset when I see people not stand, eat, talk or anything else when the Anthem is played. What he did with the flag doesn't warrant an apology. 

As a Marine, the sacrifices we make for our county are to protect the freedoms that we hold. So if someone wants to burn a flag in protest - more power to them - I've fought for this country so they can do that if they choose to - does it make me mad...hell yes and if I saw someone do it I would go off on them...but at the same time it's their choice to do it and we are out there keeping this nation secure so people can continue to express themselves. I know that might not make sense to a lot of people. 

People from other countries don't understand the respect we have for our flag so if they drop one...oh well...I'm sure he meant no disrespect. And most people in our country haven't a clue how to display a flag and that bothers me the most...I remember after Sept 11th I was driving by BWI (airport) and they had huge flags hung around the main terminal and they were all backwards...I wasn't going to the airport but I stopped and told them they were backwards...They were changed that night.

Back to my point....dont worry about what people from other countries do to our flag...they will never know what it means to us.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

You anti "Antler Guy" people need to get a clue. Antler Guy totally rocks!!!!! So does Puddy, the Devil. That is what being a fan is all about. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J90GeqnGn10


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought the antler guy was Leipheimer's brother. He is usually wearing the Montana football jersey.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Whoa, that was funny!*

First, not a bad snag by Rider Whatzhisname. Impressive.

Caught the announcers by surprised -- you could tell they were tickled by it all.

And, man, does Antler Dude look like a doofus when he starts walking down the road to retrieve his lost treasure, with the camera following behind. Jay Leno dreams of being that funny.

And God bless America ... and those citizens who still hold a sense of humor.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Amazing. Isn't this exactly the kind of attention antler guy wants? Plus he seems pretty excited at the end of the video. 

And folks, lets keep the hollow political rhetoric in the politics only forum... Don't let its cancer spread into more cheery parts of this board.


----------

